# How Trump´s sanctions attempt to bring down Venezuela



## Bleipriester

Read here if you want to know what´s going on:

Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures

If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> Read here if you want to know what´s going on:
> 
> Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures
> 
> If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.


It is Venezuela themselves that have brought down Venezuela, long before President Trump took office.  Dumbass.  When you have a Socialist Dictator in Charge, they always seem to get the money while everyone else must eat dog.
Hugo Chavez's ambassador daughter is Venezuela's richest woman | Daily Mail Online


> The daughter of Hugo Chavez, the former president who once declared 'being rich is bad,' may be the wealthiest woman in Venezuela, according to evidence reportedly in the hands of Venezuelan media outlets.
> 
> Maria Gabriela Chavez, 35, the late president's second-oldest daughter, holds assets in American and Andorran banks totaling almost $4.2billion, Diario las Americas reports.


----------



## jon_berzerk

"bring down" --LOL


----------



## martybegan

Bleipriester said:


> Read here if you want to know what´s going on:
> 
> Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures
> 
> If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.



How are the sanctions illegal?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Read here if you want to know what´s going on:
> 
> Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures
> 
> If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.


Going to be hard to bring them any lower than socialism took them. Venezuelans are running out of pets to eat.


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read here if you want to know what´s going on:
> 
> Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures
> 
> If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.
> 
> 
> 
> It is Venezuela themselves that have brought down Venezuela, long before President Trump took office.  Dumbass.  When you have a Socialist Dictator in Charge, they always seem to get the money while everyone else must eat dog.
> Hugo Chavez's ambassador daughter is Venezuela's richest woman | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> The daughter of Hugo Chavez, the former president who once declared 'being rich is bad,' may be the wealthiest woman in Venezuela, according to evidence reportedly in the hands of Venezuelan media outlets.
> 
> Maria Gabriela Chavez, 35, the late president's second-oldest daughter, holds assets in American and Andorran banks totaling almost $4.2billion, Diario las Americas reports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 149291
Click to expand...

Nice Ghetto. I thinks it´s this one.


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read here if you want to know what´s going on:
> 
> Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures
> 
> If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be hard to bring them any lower than socialism took them. Venezuelans are running out of pets to eat.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bleipriester

"I spend 8 hours on USMB each day to tell you how bad socialism is. In socialism I would not have all that bags and this laptop!"


----------



## Bleipriester

"The first thing I think of when I wake up is how bad socialism is."


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> "The first thing I think of when I wake up is how bad socialism is."


Democratic *Socialist* Workers Party killed 6 million Jews.  United *Soviet *Socialist Republic killed 11 million Ukrainians. People's Republic of China(Socialist) killed 22 million of their own people.  Why is it that you are so willing to give up your rights for socialism, but then when the liberal elites start killing people, you think YOU wont be one of those who aren't necessary?  You stupid fucks think that this group of Socialists will do Socialism better, better what?  More killings?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read here if you want to know what´s going on:
> 
> Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures
> 
> If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be hard to bring them any lower than socialism took them. Venezuelans are running out of pets to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who has been the President for the past 8 years before Trump took over?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> "I spend 8 hours on USMB each day to tell you how bad socialism is. In socialism I would not have all that bags and this laptop!"


Who has been the president for the past  years before Trump took over?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> "The first thing I think of when I wake up is how bad socialism is."


once again, with Obama the Socialist in office for the past 8 years, how can people be living out of boxes, with all that liberal compassion that Obama had for the poor?


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The first thing I think of when I wake up is how bad socialism is."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic *Socialist* Workers Party killed 6 million Jews.  United *Soviet *Socialist Republic killed 11 million Ukrainians. People's Republic of China(Socialist) killed 22 million of their own people.  Why is it that you are so willing to give up your rights for socialism, but then when the liberal elites start killing people, you think YOU wont be one of those who aren't necessary?  You stupid fucks think that this group of Socialists will do Socialism better, better what?  More killings?
Click to expand...

What is Democratic Socialist Workers Party? And why do you call anyone and anything you don´t like socialist or socialism? Good or bad is not about socialism or capitalism. We have centuries of darkest capitalism behind us. Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this. Be lucky, your capitalism does work to some extent, although more and more economic power is just movement of money without stalwart value. The big Lehman is coming because those failures do not cause people to learn.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read here if you want to know what´s going on:
> 
> Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures
> 
> If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be hard to bring them any lower than socialism took them. Venezuelans are running out of pets to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The joys of socialism in Venezuela.


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read here if you want to know what´s going on:
> 
> Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures
> 
> If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be hard to bring them any lower than socialism took them. Venezuelans are running out of pets to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The joys of socialism in Venezuela.
> 
> View attachment 149317
> View attachment 149318
> View attachment 149319
> View attachment 149320
Click to expand...

In fact, this is capitalism in its pure, naked form, bare of any social aspects. I have already made clear that they keep the food short to bring the government down. You know, almost the entire food industry is privately owned. So when will you flash bulbs stop bullshitting?


BTW: Think of your socialist benefits:

United States Socialist Highway:





France Capitalist Highway:


----------



## Weatherman2020

Bleipriester said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read here if you want to know what´s going on:
> 
> Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures
> 
> If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be hard to bring them any lower than socialism took them. Venezuelans are running out of pets to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The joys of socialism in Venezuela.
> 
> View attachment 149317
> View attachment 149318
> View attachment 149319
> View attachment 149320
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, this is capitalism in its pure, naked form, bare of any social aspects. I have already made clear that they keep the food short to bring the government down. You know, almost the entire food industry is privately owned. So when will you flash bulbs stop bullshitting?
> 
> 
> BTW: Think of your socialist benefits:
> 
> United States Socialist Highway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France Capitalist Highway:
Click to expand...

KKKalifornia socialist road system.


----------



## Bleipriester

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read here if you want to know what´s going on:
> 
> Venezuela's President Maduro Presents New Economic Measures
> 
> If you don´t want to discuss but scream "socialism" instead, make your own anti-socialist thread please.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be hard to bring them any lower than socialism took them. Venezuelans are running out of pets to eat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The joys of socialism in Venezuela.
> 
> View attachment 149317
> View attachment 149318
> View attachment 149319
> View attachment 149320
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In fact, this is capitalism in its pure, naked form, bare of any social aspects. I have already made clear that they keep the food short to bring the government down. You know, almost the entire food industry is privately owned. So when will you flash bulbs stop bullshitting?
> 
> 
> BTW: Think of your socialist benefits:
> 
> United States Socialist Highway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France Capitalist Highway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KKKalifornia socialist road system.
> View attachment 149326
Click to expand...

You really missed the point. It is not about traffic density. The US highway is FREE, the French highways annoy you with a "pay station" each few kilometers.


Here´s a really socialist traffic:


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The first thing I think of when I wake up is how bad socialism is."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic *Socialist* Workers Party killed 6 million Jews.  United *Soviet *Socialist Republic killed 11 million Ukrainians. People's Republic of China(Socialist) killed 22 million of their own people.  Why is it that you are so willing to give up your rights for socialism, but then when the liberal elites start killing people, you think YOU wont be one of those who aren't necessary?  You stupid fucks think that this group of Socialists will do Socialism better, better what?  More killings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Democratic Socialist Workers Party? And why do you call anyone and anything you don´t like socialist or socialism? Good or bad is not about socialism or capitalism. We have centuries of darkest capitalism behind us. Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this. Be lucky, your capitalism does work to some extent, although more and more economic power is just movement of money without stalwart value. The big Lehman is coming because those failures do not cause people to learn.
Click to expand...




> Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this.


 Then why the fuck are you still here?  Cuba has been opened by the last president, so take your ass and head to the Socialist Utopian Paradise.  You wont , because you are a chicken shit liberal, who must FORCE the rest of US, free , thinking, intelligent people to bow down to your communist ways.  As long as the US is free, it is a threat to you selfish, pansy asses, who want the rest of US to pay for your shit, so you can sit back , get fat, be stupid, and bitch and moan, how you life sucks.  Please, leave immediately, We the People of the United States, have no problem with you leaving, just leave your passport at the border.  We don't want you here anymore.


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The first thing I think of when I wake up is how bad socialism is."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic *Socialist* Workers Party killed 6 million Jews.  United *Soviet *Socialist Republic killed 11 million Ukrainians. People's Republic of China(Socialist) killed 22 million of their own people.  Why is it that you are so willing to give up your rights for socialism, but then when the liberal elites start killing people, you think YOU wont be one of those who aren't necessary?  You stupid fucks think that this group of Socialists will do Socialism better, better what?  More killings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Democratic Socialist Workers Party? And why do you call anyone and anything you don´t like socialist or socialism? Good or bad is not about socialism or capitalism. We have centuries of darkest capitalism behind us. Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this. Be lucky, your capitalism does work to some extent, although more and more economic power is just movement of money without stalwart value. The big Lehman is coming because those failures do not cause people to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why the fuck are you still here?  Cuba has been opened by the last president, so take your ass and head to the Socialist Utopian Paradise.  You wont , because you are a chicken shit liberal, who must FORCE the rest of US, free , thinking, intelligent people to bow down to your communist ways.  As long as the US is free, it is a threat to you selfish, pansy asses, who want the rest of US to pay for your shit, so you can sit back , get fat, be stupid, and bitch and moan, how you life sucks.  Please, leave immediately, We the People of the United States, have no problem with you leaving, just leave your passport at the border.  We don't want you here anymore.
Click to expand...

I am a German living in my German country. What you call evil socialism are achievements to us.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The first thing I think of when I wake up is how bad socialism is."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic *Socialist* Workers Party killed 6 million Jews.  United *Soviet *Socialist Republic killed 11 million Ukrainians. People's Republic of China(Socialist) killed 22 million of their own people.  Why is it that you are so willing to give up your rights for socialism, but then when the liberal elites start killing people, you think YOU wont be one of those who aren't necessary?  You stupid fucks think that this group of Socialists will do Socialism better, better what?  More killings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Democratic Socialist Workers Party? And why do you call anyone and anything you don´t like socialist or socialism? Good or bad is not about socialism or capitalism. We have centuries of darkest capitalism behind us. Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this. Be lucky, your capitalism does work to some extent, although more and more economic power is just movement of money without stalwart value. The big Lehman is coming because those failures do not cause people to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why the fuck are you still here?  Cuba has been opened by the last president, so take your ass and head to the Socialist Utopian Paradise.  You wont , because you are a chicken shit liberal, who must FORCE the rest of US, free , thinking, intelligent people to bow down to your communist ways.  As long as the US is free, it is a threat to you selfish, pansy asses, who want the rest of US to pay for your shit, so you can sit back , get fat, be stupid, and bitch and moan, how you life sucks.  Please, leave immediately, We the People of the United States, have no problem with you leaving, just leave your passport at the border.  We don't want you here anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a German living in my German country. What you call evil socialism are achievements to us.
Click to expand...

That German achievements where invading hordes are killing your own citizens?
Refugee crisis: Germany creaks under strain of open door policy


> Arson attacks on refugee shelters continue on an almost daily basis. Reports of refugees being greeted at the doors of their new homes by neo-Nazis humming Third Reich songs or being pelted with banana skins are not uncommon. There are mounting concerns that elements of the far-right have found new oxygen in the crisis by tapping into ordinary people’s fears that Europe’s largest economy may be unable to cope with the decision to allow so many to take refuge within its borders.


Nazi Party - Wikipedia


> The *National Socialist German Workers' Party* (German:
> 
> _Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei_ (help·info), abbreviated *NSDAP*), commonly referred to in English as the *Nazi Party* (/ˈnɑːtsi/), was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945 and practised the ideology of Nazism.
> The party emerged from the German nationalist, racist, and populist _Freikorps_ paramilitary culture, which fought against the communist uprisings in post-World War I Germany.[6] The party was created as a means to draw workers away from communism and into _völkisch_ nationalism.[7] Initially, Nazi political strategy focused on anti-big business, anti-bourgeois, and anti-capitalist rhetoric, although such aspects were later downplayed in order to gain the support of industrial entities, and in the 1930s the party's focus shifted to anti-Semitic and anti-Marxist themes.[8]


 When people forget history, then history tends to repeat itself.


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The first thing I think of when I wake up is how bad socialism is."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic *Socialist* Workers Party killed 6 million Jews.  United *Soviet *Socialist Republic killed 11 million Ukrainians. People's Republic of China(Socialist) killed 22 million of their own people.  Why is it that you are so willing to give up your rights for socialism, but then when the liberal elites start killing people, you think YOU wont be one of those who aren't necessary?  You stupid fucks think that this group of Socialists will do Socialism better, better what?  More killings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is Democratic Socialist Workers Party? And why do you call anyone and anything you don´t like socialist or socialism? Good or bad is not about socialism or capitalism. We have centuries of darkest capitalism behind us. Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this. Be lucky, your capitalism does work to some extent, although more and more economic power is just movement of money without stalwart value. The big Lehman is coming because those failures do not cause people to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why the fuck are you still here?  Cuba has been opened by the last president, so take your ass and head to the Socialist Utopian Paradise.  You wont , because you are a chicken shit liberal, who must FORCE the rest of US, free , thinking, intelligent people to bow down to your communist ways.  As long as the US is free, it is a threat to you selfish, pansy asses, who want the rest of US to pay for your shit, so you can sit back , get fat, be stupid, and bitch and moan, how you life sucks.  Please, leave immediately, We the People of the United States, have no problem with you leaving, just leave your passport at the border.  We don't want you here anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a German living in my German country. What you call evil socialism are achievements to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That German achievements where invading hordes are killing your own citizens?
> Refugee crisis: Germany creaks under strain of open door policy
> 
> 
> 
> Arson attacks on refugee shelters continue on an almost daily basis. Reports of refugees being greeted at the doors of their new homes by neo-Nazis humming Third Reich songs or being pelted with banana skins are not uncommon. There are mounting concerns that elements of the far-right have found new oxygen in the crisis by tapping into ordinary people’s fears that Europe’s largest economy may be unable to cope with the decision to allow so many to take refuge within its borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> The *National Socialist German Workers' Party* (German:
> 
> _Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei_ (help·info), abbreviated *NSDAP*), commonly referred to in English as the *Nazi Party* (/ˈnɑːtsi/), was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945 and practised the ideology of Nazism.
> The party emerged from the German nationalist, racist, and populist _Freikorps_ paramilitary culture, which fought against the communist uprisings in post-World War I Germany.[6] The party was created as a means to draw workers away from communism and into _völkisch_ nationalism.[7] Initially, Nazi political strategy focused on anti-big business, anti-bourgeois, and anti-capitalist rhetoric, although such aspects were later downplayed in order to gain the support of industrial entities, and in the 1930s the party's focus shifted to anti-Semitic and anti-Marxist themes.[8]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When people forget history, then history tends to repeat itself.
Click to expand...

Achievements like social, health and pension insurance, ect.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Democratic *Socialist* Workers Party killed 6 million Jews.  United *Soviet *Socialist Republic killed 11 million Ukrainians. People's Republic of China(Socialist) killed 22 million of their own people.  Why is it that you are so willing to give up your rights for socialism, but then when the liberal elites start killing people, you think YOU wont be one of those who aren't necessary?  You stupid fucks think that this group of Socialists will do Socialism better, better what?  More killings?
> 
> 
> 
> What is Democratic Socialist Workers Party? And why do you call anyone and anything you don´t like socialist or socialism? Good or bad is not about socialism or capitalism. We have centuries of darkest capitalism behind us. Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this. Be lucky, your capitalism does work to some extent, although more and more economic power is just movement of money without stalwart value. The big Lehman is coming because those failures do not cause people to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why the fuck are you still here?  Cuba has been opened by the last president, so take your ass and head to the Socialist Utopian Paradise.  You wont , because you are a chicken shit liberal, who must FORCE the rest of US, free , thinking, intelligent people to bow down to your communist ways.  As long as the US is free, it is a threat to you selfish, pansy asses, who want the rest of US to pay for your shit, so you can sit back , get fat, be stupid, and bitch and moan, how you life sucks.  Please, leave immediately, We the People of the United States, have no problem with you leaving, just leave your passport at the border.  We don't want you here anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a German living in my German country. What you call evil socialism are achievements to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That German achievements where invading hordes are killing your own citizens?
> Refugee crisis: Germany creaks under strain of open door policy
> 
> 
> 
> Arson attacks on refugee shelters continue on an almost daily basis. Reports of refugees being greeted at the doors of their new homes by neo-Nazis humming Third Reich songs or being pelted with banana skins are not uncommon. There are mounting concerns that elements of the far-right have found new oxygen in the crisis by tapping into ordinary people’s fears that Europe’s largest economy may be unable to cope with the decision to allow so many to take refuge within its borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> The *National Socialist German Workers' Party* (German:
> 
> _Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei_ (help·info), abbreviated *NSDAP*), commonly referred to in English as the *Nazi Party* (/ˈnɑːtsi/), was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945 and practised the ideology of Nazism.
> The party emerged from the German nationalist, racist, and populist _Freikorps_ paramilitary culture, which fought against the communist uprisings in post-World War I Germany.[6] The party was created as a means to draw workers away from communism and into _völkisch_ nationalism.[7] Initially, Nazi political strategy focused on anti-big business, anti-bourgeois, and anti-capitalist rhetoric, although such aspects were later downplayed in order to gain the support of industrial entities, and in the 1930s the party's focus shifted to anti-Semitic and anti-Marxist themes.[8]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When people forget history, then history tends to repeat itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Achievements like social, health and pension insurance, ect.
Click to expand...

When you lose your country to a Muslim Horde bent on your destruction, those socialist programs wont mean much, will they?


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Democratic Socialist Workers Party? And why do you call anyone and anything you don´t like socialist or socialism? Good or bad is not about socialism or capitalism. We have centuries of darkest capitalism behind us. Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this. Be lucky, your capitalism does work to some extent, although more and more economic power is just movement of money without stalwart value. The big Lehman is coming because those failures do not cause people to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any socialist country is a paradise compared to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then why the fuck are you still here?  Cuba has been opened by the last president, so take your ass and head to the Socialist Utopian Paradise.  You wont , because you are a chicken shit liberal, who must FORCE the rest of US, free , thinking, intelligent people to bow down to your communist ways.  As long as the US is free, it is a threat to you selfish, pansy asses, who want the rest of US to pay for your shit, so you can sit back , get fat, be stupid, and bitch and moan, how you life sucks.  Please, leave immediately, We the People of the United States, have no problem with you leaving, just leave your passport at the border.  We don't want you here anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a German living in my German country. What you call evil socialism are achievements to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That German achievements where invading hordes are killing your own citizens?
> Refugee crisis: Germany creaks under strain of open door policy
> 
> 
> 
> Arson attacks on refugee shelters continue on an almost daily basis. Reports of refugees being greeted at the doors of their new homes by neo-Nazis humming Third Reich songs or being pelted with banana skins are not uncommon. There are mounting concerns that elements of the far-right have found new oxygen in the crisis by tapping into ordinary people’s fears that Europe’s largest economy may be unable to cope with the decision to allow so many to take refuge within its borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> The *National Socialist German Workers' Party* (German:
> 
> _Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei_ (help·info), abbreviated *NSDAP*), commonly referred to in English as the *Nazi Party* (/ˈnɑːtsi/), was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945 and practised the ideology of Nazism.
> The party emerged from the German nationalist, racist, and populist _Freikorps_ paramilitary culture, which fought against the communist uprisings in post-World War I Germany.[6] The party was created as a means to draw workers away from communism and into _völkisch_ nationalism.[7] Initially, Nazi political strategy focused on anti-big business, anti-bourgeois, and anti-capitalist rhetoric, although such aspects were later downplayed in order to gain the support of industrial entities, and in the 1930s the party's focus shifted to anti-Semitic and anti-Marxist themes.[8]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When people forget history, then history tends to repeat itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Achievements like social, health and pension insurance, ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you lose your country to a Muslim Horde bent on your destruction, those socialist programs wont mean much, will they?
Click to expand...

They will mean nothing. Nothing about thinning out the Germans is "socialist" or "capitalist", though. It´s only racist.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the fuck are you still here?  Cuba has been opened by the last president, so take your ass and head to the Socialist Utopian Paradise.  You wont , because you are a chicken shit liberal, who must FORCE the rest of US, free , thinking, intelligent people to bow down to your communist ways.  As long as the US is free, it is a threat to you selfish, pansy asses, who want the rest of US to pay for your shit, so you can sit back , get fat, be stupid, and bitch and moan, how you life sucks.  Please, leave immediately, We the People of the United States, have no problem with you leaving, just leave your passport at the border.  We don't want you here anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a German living in my German country. What you call evil socialism are achievements to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That German achievements where invading hordes are killing your own citizens?
> Refugee crisis: Germany creaks under strain of open door policy
> 
> 
> 
> Arson attacks on refugee shelters continue on an almost daily basis. Reports of refugees being greeted at the doors of their new homes by neo-Nazis humming Third Reich songs or being pelted with banana skins are not uncommon. There are mounting concerns that elements of the far-right have found new oxygen in the crisis by tapping into ordinary people’s fears that Europe’s largest economy may be unable to cope with the decision to allow so many to take refuge within its borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> The *National Socialist German Workers' Party* (German:
> 
> _Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei_ (help·info), abbreviated *NSDAP*), commonly referred to in English as the *Nazi Party* (/ˈnɑːtsi/), was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945 and practised the ideology of Nazism.
> The party emerged from the German nationalist, racist, and populist _Freikorps_ paramilitary culture, which fought against the communist uprisings in post-World War I Germany.[6] The party was created as a means to draw workers away from communism and into _völkisch_ nationalism.[7] Initially, Nazi political strategy focused on anti-big business, anti-bourgeois, and anti-capitalist rhetoric, although such aspects were later downplayed in order to gain the support of industrial entities, and in the 1930s the party's focus shifted to anti-Semitic and anti-Marxist themes.[8]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When people forget history, then history tends to repeat itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Achievements like social, health and pension insurance, ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you lose your country to a Muslim Horde bent on your destruction, those socialist programs wont mean much, will they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will mean nothing. Nothing about thinning out the Germans is "socialist" or "capitalist", though. It´s only racist.
Click to expand...

What is racist?  Islam isn't a race but a religion.  You don't seem to be a well educated German.


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a German living in my German country. What you call evil socialism are achievements to us.
> 
> 
> 
> That German achievements where invading hordes are killing your own citizens?
> Refugee crisis: Germany creaks under strain of open door policy
> 
> 
> 
> Arson attacks on refugee shelters continue on an almost daily basis. Reports of refugees being greeted at the doors of their new homes by neo-Nazis humming Third Reich songs or being pelted with banana skins are not uncommon. There are mounting concerns that elements of the far-right have found new oxygen in the crisis by tapping into ordinary people’s fears that Europe’s largest economy may be unable to cope with the decision to allow so many to take refuge within its borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Party - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> The *National Socialist German Workers' Party* (German:
> 
> _Nationalsozialistische Deutsche Arbeiterpartei_ (help·info), abbreviated *NSDAP*), commonly referred to in English as the *Nazi Party* (/ˈnɑːtsi/), was a far-right political party in Germany that was active between 1920 and 1945 and practised the ideology of Nazism.
> The party emerged from the German nationalist, racist, and populist _Freikorps_ paramilitary culture, which fought against the communist uprisings in post-World War I Germany.[6] The party was created as a means to draw workers away from communism and into _völkisch_ nationalism.[7] Initially, Nazi political strategy focused on anti-big business, anti-bourgeois, and anti-capitalist rhetoric, although such aspects were later downplayed in order to gain the support of industrial entities, and in the 1930s the party's focus shifted to anti-Semitic and anti-Marxist themes.[8]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When people forget history, then history tends to repeat itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Achievements like social, health and pension insurance, ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you lose your country to a Muslim Horde bent on your destruction, those socialist programs wont mean much, will they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will mean nothing. Nothing about thinning out the Germans is "socialist" or "capitalist", though. It´s only racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is racist?  Islam isn't a race but a religion.  You don't seem to be a well educated German.
Click to expand...

It could be green dolls from Mars that replace the Germans if that would work. The policy is directed against the German people, therefor it´s racist.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> That German achievements where invading hordes are killing your own citizens?
> Refugee crisis: Germany creaks under strain of open door policy Nazi Party - Wikipedia  When people forget history, then history tends to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> Achievements like social, health and pension insurance, ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you lose your country to a Muslim Horde bent on your destruction, those socialist programs wont mean much, will they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will mean nothing. Nothing about thinning out the Germans is "socialist" or "capitalist", though. It´s only racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is racist?  Islam isn't a race but a religion.  You don't seem to be a well educated German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be green dolls from Mars that replace the Germans if that would work. The policy is directed against the German people, therefor it´s racist.
Click to expand...

German is a race?  It is a country, why are you being a dolt when it comes to race?  Are all Germans of one color?  Or a conglomeration of colors?


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Achievements like social, health and pension insurance, ect.
> 
> 
> 
> When you lose your country to a Muslim Horde bent on your destruction, those socialist programs wont mean much, will they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will mean nothing. Nothing about thinning out the Germans is "socialist" or "capitalist", though. It´s only racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is racist?  Islam isn't a race but a religion.  You don't seem to be a well educated German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be green dolls from Mars that replace the Germans if that would work. The policy is directed against the German people, therefor it´s racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German is a race?  It is a country, why are you being a dolt when it comes to race?  Are all Germans of one color?  Or a conglomeration of colors?
Click to expand...

Stop distorting. I am not responsible for the intentions and the thoughts of the Morgenthau guys.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Bleipriester said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you lose your country to a Muslim Horde bent on your destruction, those socialist programs wont mean much, will they?
> 
> 
> 
> They will mean nothing. Nothing about thinning out the Germans is "socialist" or "capitalist", though. It´s only racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is racist?  Islam isn't a race but a religion.  You don't seem to be a well educated German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be green dolls from Mars that replace the Germans if that would work. The policy is directed against the German people, therefor it´s racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German is a race?  It is a country, why are you being a dolt when it comes to race?  Are all Germans of one color?  Or a conglomeration of colors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop distorting. I am not responsible for the intentions and the thoughts of the Morgenthau guys.
Click to expand...

You are the one distorting, all I am doing is calling out your constant liberalism and bringing RACE into your argument.  Muslims(is a religion) and Germany(is a country) and are not race, while I know that those Muslims want to destroy Germany, so their caliphate of Europe can continue.  So you are either a victim or someone who is going to stand up to the invasion, which one are you?


----------



## Bleipriester

andaronjim said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will mean nothing. Nothing about thinning out the Germans is "socialist" or "capitalist", though. It´s only racist.
> 
> 
> 
> What is racist?  Islam isn't a race but a religion.  You don't seem to be a well educated German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It could be green dolls from Mars that replace the Germans if that would work. The policy is directed against the German people, therefor it´s racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German is a race?  It is a country, why are you being a dolt when it comes to race?  Are all Germans of one color?  Or a conglomeration of colors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop distorting. I am not responsible for the intentions and the thoughts of the Morgenthau guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one distorting, all I am doing is calling out your constant liberalism and bringing RACE into your argument.  Muslims(is a religion) and Germany(is a country) and are not race, while I know that those Muslims want to destroy Germany, so their caliphate of Europe can continue.  So you are either a victim or someone who is going to stand up to the invasion, which one are you?
Click to expand...

Given that Morgenthau takes place in the entire western hemisphere, it is about to replace the whites. It´s blatant racism.

Why should I stand up to that? Sacrifice myself for a bunch of spineless suckers that even oppress those who want to help them? No, thanks. My energy is dedicated to those who do stand up. It´s not much but it is what I can do.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Venezuela needs a Pinochet to step up. Looking at the complete destruction these Socialist brought, maybe helicopter rides are the answer


----------



## Bleipriester

Fascist terrorism and feudalism: America´s answer to Venezuela´s democracy.


----------

